# i need a bid form



## tha_lildude (Jul 23, 2008)

can someone send me or show me an example of the form you submit when you place your bid? i looked around a bit and didnt find one really. i only really found contracts and stuff, but id like to submit a bit without submitting a contract, and if the bid is accepted than i put the prices on the contract and they sign that. Thank you Plowsitewesport


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Why? Send the contract out if they sign it you have a deal why waste time.


----------



## Glacier (Jul 22, 2009)

*Bid forms*

Has anybody ran into anything different with contracts in the last year.

_________________
Remodeling Contractor ProvidingSnow Removal


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah,

construction companies trying to plow


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

tha_lildude;793660 said:


> can someone send me or show me an example of the form you submit when you place your bid? i looked around a bit and didnt find one really. i only really found contracts and stuff, but id like to submit a bit without submitting a contract, and if the bid is accepted than i put the prices on the contract and they sign that. Thank you Plowsitewesport


Stop and think about it. Why would anyone give you a from. That they worked hard to submit. Call me what you want. I'm right :salute:


----------

